# Pensacola Spring Break Has Started - Mega-Bite Inshore Charters



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

_*Spring Break has arrived and that means fun family fishing for sheepshead, redfish, and much more. Come fish with Capt. John Rivers aboard the Mega-Bite and have a fishing adventure like no other. As a veteran captain of the area, I will provide you with the best trip possible. My 24 ft custom bay boat has all the toys and *__*I use top of the line rods and reels; *__*it's almost not fair to the fish. 

See my website for more info. Let's get you hooked up today!

Family outings are always fun, especially when the bite is red hot!*_









_*Bill and his son Joshua had fun hooking up these two keeper reds









*_

















_*See you out there
John

Mega-Bite Inshore Charters
*_http://www.megabiteinshore.com
_*850-341-9816
Professional Fishing Guide - Pensacola, Perdido Key, Navarre Florida*_


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

The Spring Break Bite is on in Pensacola Pass and off the Beaches for Sheepshead, Redfish, Spanish and much more!

See my latest report on both PFF.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...shead-more-mega-bite-inshore-charters-112066/

Or my website for older reports and pictures. www.megabiteinshore.com

Or Face Book Page.http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mega-Bite-Inshore-Charters/353964039380


----------

